# Assistance Hooking Up An External Graphics-Card to Laptop



## ArkSeyonet (Mar 10, 2009)

Okay so to start, I have a laptop that is missing an ExpressCard Slot. So everything has already gotten way more difficult for me, but I didn't by the laptop, so beggars can't be choosers. My desktops motherboard went out so I'm stuck with the laptop until I can buy something better.

So here is the issue. I was thinking about buying a ViDock 4 to use to connect the graphics card via the ExpressCard slot, but I was going to use a USB to ExpressCard Adapter. I can't do that simply because the adapter can only use the USB-bus and it ignores the PCIe bus, therefore making me unable to do it that way.

I have a powerful external power supply, and a graphics card that I could easily use. But I wasn't sure if it would work, because maybe I just don't understand it fully yet, that's why I came here to ask.

Using this tutorial:

```
http://www.techradar.com/us/news/computing-components/graphics-cards/how-to-make-an-external-laptop-graphics-adaptor-915616
```
Would I be able to buy a USB to ExpressCard slot adapter to hook up that ExpressCard that goes with it:

```
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=tUQ&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&channel=np&q=USb+to+External+ExpressCard+slot&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&biw=880&bih=413&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=8739929039708513296&sa=X&ei=WcQ7UKGBE4Pc8wTtmIDwCg&ved=0CHoQ8wIwAg
```
And then use the external power supply to hook up to it. Would it work that way? Or would the ExpressCard still need the PCIe bus support therefore making me completely screwed?

(I believe I posted all of the information necessary, because I don't think it would only work for certain laptops and not for others, other than the fact that it would obviously work if I had a built-in ExpressCard slot.)


```
Laptop Model: Gateway NV77H
Processor: Intel i3 2.1Ghz
Memory: 6 GB Ram
Graphics: On-board Intel crappy graphics
```


----------



## ArkSeyonet (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry for the double post but this is to help you understand what I'm talking about.

Two red Circles: Providing power to both parts.
Blue Circle: This is where I'm having the problem. The built-in Express Card interface uses the USB-bus and the PCIe-bus.


Since both of the pieces already have power, would the USB to ExpressCard adapter that only uses the USB-bus be able to work since it adds an ExpressCard slot while the slot just can't use the PCIe-bus?


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have no idea if that could work even in theory. The speed of the USB port would slow you down for sure.


----------



## ArkSeyonet (Mar 10, 2009)

Alright, I figured the speed of the USB port would play a factor. I might just have to get all of the parts and test it just to see how it works out. 

The entire reason I'm trying to do it this way is simply because of the ViDock 4 incompatibility. Straight from the FAQ site.


```
Q 	

I do not have an ExpressCard slot. Can I use a USB to ExpressCard adapter?
A 	

The ExpressCard interface contains a PCIe bus and a USB bus. ExpressCard devices can use either one or both of these available busses. The ExpressCard standard requires that both busses be present in an ExpressCard slot.

USB to ExpressCard adapters connect a USB port to the USB portion of their ExpressCard slot and leave the PCIe portion disconnected. So, ExpressCard devices that rely on the PCIe bus, such as ViDock, SATA controllers, and some SSDs, will not function with these adapters.
```
And it's because the ViDock uses a built in PCIe plugin to provide it power from the ExpressCard slot. That's why I was wondering if I could skip the needed PCIe power in the ExpressCard slot by hooking up the two main pieces of hardware to an external power supply.


----------

